# Phragmipedium longifolium alba



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 24, 2012)

Was one of my farvorite in the greenhouse yesterday! A green beauty!


----------



## Shiva (Oct 24, 2012)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 24, 2012)

I'll 2nd that!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice. Is this one you had before or is this from the Show?


----------



## phrag guy (Oct 24, 2012)

that is very nice,this will keep Jean-Pierre busy making new crosses.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 24, 2012)

Cool. Does it have the hairs on the staminode but only green?


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 24, 2012)

Nicely done, Jean-Pierre!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2012)

Most uncommon!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 24, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Nice. Is this one you had before or is this from the Show?



That one is from the show...


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 25, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Cool. Does it have the hairs on the staminode but only green?



Yes! Same as the species but the hairs are greenish white...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2012)

The previous bloom on the stem was better. BTW, I didn't knock it off!


----------

